# What are you studying or did study?



## celestia (Jun 25, 2009)

I've done a search for this topic and either 'students' and 'studying' aren't in the thread.. or I am just 3am blind.  
Well okay, I've found a similar topic, but i'd like to extend this topic to highschoolers and current students.) If possible, mods, please remove the 'or did you study' in the title as I forgot to change it before I noticed.. I'm sorry!!


I'm so taken by the diversity on this board and I know we come from all different backgrounds- yet all similarly love MAC. So for those who are students studying at university/TAFE/college at the moment:

*What/where are you studying? what are your future academic and career plans?* 


I'm currently studying psychology in Melbourne, Australia and I'm hoping to complete a masters in Industrial/Organisational (I/O) psychology and then an MBA both overseas. I'm also contemplating a product/industrial design degree sometime down the track out of pure interest. I hope to work in the human resources/organisational management field, as an organisational psychologist and consultant.
It was NEVER my first choice. I used to think that this was the last field I'd ever want to get into, but I woke up one day and decided that it was perfect for me. I love planning and developing and building on past examples to make something great, even better.

How about you guys? 
I know we may not follow the same education system and some of us may still be in highschool but we're all MAC lovers, right? I'm all ears!!


----------



## n_c (Jun 25, 2009)

I graduated in 2007 with a B.S. in Justice Studies.

Will start my Master's in Public Admin. this fall


----------



## miss sha (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm an English major with a concentration in writing. I've just started an art minor and will be concentrating on graphic design, which is what I wanted to go to school for originally.

My goal is to work in the art department of a book publishing house, preferably doing typography/typesetting. My DREAM would be to work in the package/marketing design of a video game company (Team ICO? YES PLEASE!), but that's not super likely.

I would like to continue my education by getting a masters in graphic design, but 1) don't really have the money, and 2) I don't know if my minor would qualify me enough to get a masters in art.


----------



## Willa (Jun 25, 2009)

**Feels small right now**


----------



## Skin*Deep (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a bachelor's degree in animal science, I was a veterinary nurse for 6 years, having a degree definitely helped me get into management.....my career goals are to never go back to that messy under paying job again, but to continue to move up with my current company.


----------



## monter (Jun 25, 2009)

I took a class in industrial psych and really enjoyed it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In undergrad, I double majored in Organizational Communications and French, double minored in Music and History of Ideas. Org Comm was interesting - it was a speech major that focused on interaction within organizations (hence the industrial psych class!). History of Ideas was an honors minor; it was basically taking seven classes that focused on how different texts (be it literature, music, art, whatever) influenced/were influenced by the ways of thinking at the time. Really interesting.

After undergrad, I did a four and a half month intensive paralegal certificate.

And now I'm in law school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have one year left. I'm hoping to get a job in the prosecutor's office in Chicago.

Everyone that knew me in high school is really, really surprised I didn't pursue music education or possibly performance. I still love music, but I really don't like teaching, and entertainment is such a hard field to break into. The way I figure, being a trial attorney in Chicago - and being in court almost every day, like prosecutors here are - is performance of a kind. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There's so much theatre in a trial.


----------



## socalledemo (Jun 25, 2009)

I am going to be starting at USD this fall. ^_^ I plan to double major in Philosophy and Economics. I want to go to law school afterwards.  Most of my friends are saying I would make a good lawyer but I realy have no idea if I would. xD


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 25, 2009)

I have an undergrad (Bachelor of Arts) degree in City Studies (Urban Planning) and Public Policy and I completed a collaborative Masters degree in Human Geography and Environmental Studies last fall. Following in that vein, I am starting a PhD in Geography/Environmental Studies in September with a political ecology focus and a dissertation topic that will likely involve assessing carbon finance projects.

When I began university I wanted to be an accountant and/or work in finance in some capacity.  I think I may still do that, but it will be from an entirely different perspective than I had originally planned as I think I've benefited from the "humanizing" aspects of both geography and environmental studies. I have a lot of doors open to me right now though...so I may just end up as a university prof. Who knows. I have thoroughly enjoyed my teaching experiences thus far.

P.S. Given my background...sometimes loving MAC as much as I do makes me feel incredibly guilty!


----------



## MissRobot (Jun 25, 2009)

I graduated in June 2008 with a B.S. in Marketing.  Unfortunately that's right about the time the economy went meh and I'm still unemployed and thinking about going back to school for an advanced degree. 

Any advice from anyone who has gone through a similar situation would be much appreciated.


----------



## celestia (Jun 25, 2009)

*n_c:* what got you interested in judicial studies? We don't have a similar degree in my area offered a science but I think it'd be awesome!

*miss_sha:* I've been thinking about marketing as a fallback if my current plans don't work out..but I'm still much too paranoid about the word 'SELL'. 
Can you get loans from the government where you live or are you required to pay in full upfront?

*Willa:* If you don't mind me asking, why would you feel small? Nowadays study is for anyone who needs to sweeten their value and disguise their lack of experience- against those who have industry experience! Any age any time! I definitely was not my intention to belittle anyone with this topic. D: After all, it all comes down to aiming for a goal and then getting there, right? It's not what the occupation is that's important. (It may not even come close to what you want to say so please, don't hesitate to respond and correct me.)

*Skin*Deep:* animal science is INTENSE. If you don't mind me asking, was the 'messy under paying job' in the same field?
monter: YAY! industrial psych 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm not entirely familiar with an 'honours minor' History of ideas DOES sound interesting! I wish we had something like that offered here. haha  I love how different (or similar) education systems can get
. 
MAN I wish our trials were more theatrical... are there national mock trial competitions of any sort? haha that in itself would be a marvelous spectacle I'd love to experience- even just once!
It sounds like you've experienced a wide spectrum in the field of study. I'm impressed xD

*socalldemo:* Philosophy and economics are interesting major choices! I think they're very good choices though! Does entry to law school consider which majors you choose or is it based on overall academic performance and extra-curricular? Only recently have we started with the graduate law system. We used to be able to get into law straight from highschool and while students still can do that, it's reserved only for those with the top results. For what it's worth, as long as you have the motivation I think you'd do very well


----------



## anita22 (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a Bachelor of Arts in Design (as in graphic design), a Bachelor of Commerce in International Business, and also a postgraduate diploma in International Business. Sounds like an odd combo I know, I basically just studied whatever interested me and hoped it would one day lead to a job I liked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually that plan didn't work out too badly, I work in marketing, specifically in the area of brand management, covering several different country markets. So in the end, I managed to find something that requires creativity, business skills, and has an 'international' element to it, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Miss Robot *- have you thought about doing internships or even getting into a sales role? I know sales is a bit of an ugly word and not for everyone, but if you're serious about getting into marketing it can be a real bonus to have on your CV. To be a good marketer you often have to have a good understanding of your sales teams and how they work, not to mention your client/customer base. I know the previous company I worked for often recruited for marketing roles from its sales team. I guess it ultimately depends what area of marketing you want to end up in, but it's just a thought, and it might be a "foot in the door".


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 25, 2009)

i'm not studying anymore but when i went to university (years ago!) i did journalism.  i enjoyed parts of it - writing articles, using programs to sort out paper layouts and photography.  but there were also parts i hated! like radio, web and the history of journalism.

i'm not doing anything to do with journalism now and i don't think i ever will.  but i did get alot out of uni and use some of the skills i learnt in every day life


----------



## Nzsallyb (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_**Feels small right now**_

 
dont willa! everyone has their unique talents 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





at the moment i am studying in a bachelor of medical imaging (i will be a radiographer when i am finished), and i am halfway through my degree.
once i am qualified i will specialise in CT, and i am about to start a bachelor of science (part time), majoring in forensics, so i want to eventually specalise in forensic radiography, which would involve mortuary cases, body identification in mass disasters, and also abuse cases (non accidental injury). i plan to do some law papers too, so that i can understand the law system if i am called into a court case


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm majoring in Liberal Arts, and my goal is to become a Special Education Teacher for severely disabled children.


----------



## Willa (Jun 25, 2009)

Omg, I'm sorry I didnt mean that saying that you wanted to belittle anyone in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's just that I always feel small in front of anybody who had a lot of education
I didnt... in my family education wasnt really something we talked about

I guess it's a weekness for me... but it's all in my mind because I ended up having my home, and all that I needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After highschool, I did some college but didnt like the classes I took (home design), the school was too far... Lots of things made that I ended up being a secretary. I make good money, but I'm really planning on becoming a professionnal make up artist... One day, one day


----------



## lipglass_junkie (Jun 25, 2009)

Right now I'm going into my second year, studying for my B.S. in genetics, and possibly a minor in anthropology. From there I'll most likely go into some sort of grad school, or straight into a research position at my university. In the end, I hope to work in epidemiology or fields in genetics like gene therapy


----------



## pink_lily82 (Jun 25, 2009)

I just recently graduated with my Doctorate of Pharmacy degree and I will start working as a pharmacist sometime in July. It's been a long tough road but who hasn't struggled with career choices? What matters is that you're doing something you enjoy. If you're not there yet, just keep thinking that you'll eventually get there and it'll be worth it.


----------



## malaviKat (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Omg, I'm sorry I didnt mean that saying that you wanted to belittle anyone in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's just that I always feel small in front of anybody who had a lot of education
I didnt... in my family education wasnt really something we talked about

I guess it's a weekness for me... but it's all in my mind because I ended up having my home, and all that I needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After highschool, I did some college but didnt like the classes I took (home design), the school was too far... Lots of things made that I ended up being a secretary. I make good money, but I'm really planning on becoming a professionnal make up artist... One day, one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think the most important thing is to be happy with who you are and what you're doing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not everybody needs school (and certainly most people don't need extensive schooling) to get to where they want to go in life. It's really counterproductive (read: a waste of time, money and energy) to be in school if you could be out earning a living in a field that makes you relatively (or extremely!) happy.  

My bf went to uni for film for a while (before I knew him), decided it would make earning a living a serious challenge even though he was passionate about it and switched to college for 8 months instead. He's had a career for over 10 years now and has no desire to ever step foot in a classroom again. Most of the time I think he got the point far quicker than I did. 

Education is usually just a stepping stone to other things. It's never the be all/end all of who you are as a person. And to be honest... formal education can be quite a joke.


----------



## Mabelle (Jun 25, 2009)

I;m studying Theatre Design in John Abbott College in Montreal. 
It's a 3 year program, and i'm going into my final year. After this i plan on working contract jobs building props for a while. Then i'm going to apply for cirque du soleil. Hopefully i can find something there.


----------



## sofie1507 (Jun 25, 2009)

i graduated in accountancy BA with HONS in 2007... and now almost completed my ACCA( associaition of chartered certified accountants)...currently im a part qualified part qualified chartered accountant...one more exam and il be a chartered certified accountant WOOOOOH lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jun 25, 2009)

bio major wut wut!


----------



## monter (Jun 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *celestia* 

 
_monter: YAY! industrial psych 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm not entirely familiar with an 'honours minor' History of ideas DOES sound interesting! I wish we had something like that offered here. haha  I love how different (or similar) education systems can get
. 
MAN I wish our trials were more theatrical... are there national mock trial competitions of any sort? haha that in itself would be a marvelous spectacle I'd love to experience- even just once!
It sounds like you've experienced a wide spectrum in the field of study. I'm impressed xD_

 
Info on History of Ideas from my University. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's kind of an obscure field of study; I've only heard of a couple of other colleges that offer anything like that. It's called an honors minor because only students that are in the honors program can take classes in that field (unless they get permission from their guidance counselor).

There are law school trial teams in the US! It's a huge deal at my school. My law school has one of the top trial teams in the country. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't participate on the team myself, but I did take two classes in Trial Advocacy (which is basically just learning how to put on a trial!), and my profs were the coaches of the trial team. I feel very, very prepared as far as stepping into a courtroom now. It's scary, but it's fun once you get the hang of it!

I know you asked someone else this, but in the US, you don't have to take any specific kind of major in undergrad to get into law school. It's based on academic performance in general, plus your scores on your LSAT (which is a hellish standardized test just for law school admissions). I'm 99% sure you have to have completed undergraduate in order to get into law school in the US; you can't go straight out of high school.

Everyone here has such interesting backgrounds! Fun to see that all of us MAC lovers are interested in such a wide variety of things.


----------



## cambria_va (Jun 25, 2009)

I am still doing my pre-requisites for a nursing program. We have had to move a-lot and every school has different pre-requisites so I have been going to school for 4 years and have not been able to apply to a program. If I wanted to I could take 1 class and have an Associates in Arts and Science. (Of course I did have 2 kids through all this time too so that has slowed me down a bit as far as school goes)


----------



## carandru (Jun 25, 2009)

I got a Bachelor's and Master's in biomedical engineering w/ a focus on imaging systems. Basically, I learned how to process the signals received from the various imaging system in order to convert them into the actual images i.e. a lot of code writing. I had high hopes for writing THE code to be used in all the MRI machines across the country, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Could I sound any more nerdy?  But, I will say that my advisor/professor did have that accomplishment under his belt so it's not as far fetched as one may think.

Then I decided I had no desire to work in the engineering industry. 

So now, I will begin medical school in July
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I'm definitely excited...and nervous...very nervous.


----------



## User38 (Jun 25, 2009)

MBA / Finance and International Business: 

have owned and developed my own company for the last 16 years


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 25, 2009)

I studied Mechanical Engineering and graduated 4 years ago. Loved my major and love my job now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a new challenge everyday...


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 25, 2009)

I did law at uni and then my vocational course for a year afterwards, did my training contract for two years, became a fully qualified lawyer this september just gone.  My "areas of expertise" are banking, debt finance, capital markets, public companies and equity finance and acquisitions.


----------



## crystalclear (Jun 25, 2009)

Have had a varied education. Studied Mass Media and Communication for a year at college (focusing on Public  Relations and journalism), Studied Archaeology and Ancient History, but just a few weeks before I was due to enter my final year, I transfered to a different university to study Law (best decision ever). Awaiting the results (due on Monday-eeek!) to see if I've past my first year and can go into my second year. Hope to work in medical advocacy and medical negligence.


----------



## kittykit (Jun 26, 2009)

I studied Computer Science, graduated almost 5 years ago. I'm working as an IT consultant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Am thinking of doing MBA next year.


----------



## cazgh (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow you guys are all so clever - you should all be really proud of yourselves!!

I am a complete f**k up!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I kept trying to study but always panicked before the exams at the end so never got past an A-level education, I finally earned a diploma in media and did some computing stuff to back up my web design career but I'm so bored of that right now!!

I'm going back to school in September to do a level 2 beauty course and a cosmetic make up course and I'm hoping that it will make my life more interesting to have something that doesn't involve me staring at a computer screen all day (although I do spend quite a bit of time on Specktra shhh don't tell the boss!).  Even if it doesn't become a full time career I'll be spending time doing something I love which should put a smile on my face!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 26, 2009)

I am currently studying Chemical Engineering with plans to go to law school after working for a few years.


----------



## joey444 (Jun 26, 2009)

I'm in my senior year at Florida International University majoring in Business Management.  I have plenty of management experience so as soon as I complete my degree, I'll be much more marketable to earn a decent salary...


----------



## NutMeg (Jun 26, 2009)

Currently half way through a BA with an Honours Major in Psych, and a Minor in Music. I'm going to the University of British Columbia, which has an intense Honours Program and I'm really excited to start researching in the fall. I know I'm going to do another degree after this, the question is what in. I've thought about doing the MA/Psy.D route and practicing as a psychologist, or going into social work (I'd have a lot of pre-reqs to catch up on), or even getting into nursing, maybe as a psychiatric nurse. I don't know. In the past six months the wide world of the health care industry has started to open up for me and I am so torn between so many options.


----------



## MissRobot (Jun 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I have a Bachelor of Arts in Design (as in graphic design), a Bachelor of Commerce in International Business, and also a postgraduate diploma in International Business. Sounds like an odd combo I know, I basically just studied whatever interested me and hoped it would one day lead to a job I liked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually that plan didn't work out too badly, I work in marketing, specifically in the area of brand management, covering several different country markets. So in the end, I managed to find something that requires creativity, business skills, and has an 'international' element to it, too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Miss Robot *- have you thought about doing internships or even getting into a sales role? I know sales is a bit of an ugly word and not for everyone, but if you're serious about getting into marketing it can be a real bonus to have on your CV. To be a good marketer you often have to have a good understanding of your sales teams and how they work, not to mention your client/customer base. I know the previous company I worked for often recruited for marketing roles from its sales team. I guess it ultimately depends what area of marketing you want to end up in, but it's just a thought, and it might be a "foot in the door"._

 
I'm definitely trying to look into internships, unfortunately since I've moved home (from the Bay Area to Hawaii) the number available is shockingly tiny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've gotten numerous calls for sales positions, and you're right, sales is ugly.  I'm also really interested in brand management as well as product management and did have an emphasis in international business while I was in school.  In fact, I just decided a few days ago to actually throw myself into a situation where I'd definitely be working in an international type setting.  I'm going to move to the Philippines and see what I can get myself into, hopefully opportunities will be more plentiful then.

Thanks again for the advice!  Happy for you that you're in a job that let's you incorporate all of your interests!


----------



## Claire84 (Jun 26, 2009)

I have a BSc(Hons) in Applied Maths and Physics, and in the third and final year of a PhD in Theoretical Physics.  Absolutely no idea why I decided to do either.


----------



## Tahti (Jun 26, 2009)

I studied art for nearly a year, then I dropped out. College isn't for me, I just don't do well in educational institutes, they don't suit everyone...
I prefer to just work really, it makes me feel like I'm actively doing something instead of just faffing about reading things and burning through money, with not guarantee of anything ever coming out of it... (NOT trying to insult anyone with this, it's just IMO..)


----------



## iadoremac (Jun 26, 2009)

First degree in Economics (Michigan State University,U.S), worked for 3 years at Citi Bank just wrapped up my MBA (Cass Business School, London). Plan on working for a bit in consulting and setting up my own consulting firm


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 27, 2009)

Double major- psychology and economics... will be done in less than a year and then off to graduate school.


----------



## Che1zz (Jun 27, 2009)

on my second year at york university studying kinesiology..
hoping to be a chiropractor or physiotherapistttt.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_First degree in Economics (Michigan State University,U.S), worked for 3 years at Citi Bank just wrapped up my MBA (Cass Business School, London). Plan on working for a bit in consulting and setting up my own consulting firm_

 
Oooh my law school was just opposite this building!


----------



## revinn (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm currently entering my second year of a Bachelor in Public Relations at MSVU. I absolutely love my program.


----------



## MacAddict09 (Jun 27, 2009)

Im about to enter my first year as a  pre-vet student as daunting as it seems I cant see myself doing anything else.


----------



## meker (Jun 28, 2009)

Graduated in 2006 with Bachelors in Electrical Engineering. Love my job and thinking of studying for the Fundamental Exam or maybe not. LOL


----------



## HeatherLouWho (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a BS in Public Law and Government and a JD.  I am in the process of starting my own law office and I will be taking Spanish classes in the fall
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Good luck in law school Monter!


----------



## AmiS4ys (Jun 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Omg, I'm sorry I didnt mean that saying that you wanted to belittle anyone in here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It's just that I always feel small in front of anybody who had a lot of education
I didnt... in my family education wasnt really something we talked about

I guess it's a weekness for me... but it's all in my mind because I ended up having my home, and all that I needed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




After highschool, I did some college but didnt like the classes I took (home design), the school was too far... Lots of things made that I ended up being a secretary. I make good money, but I'm really planning on becoming a professionnal make up artist... One day, one day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Honestly, don't feel pressure because you do not have postsecondary education (that I know of any way). You're doing something that you're comfortable with and in the end, even the people who are/had went to school make this their goal. People just get to the goal differently 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I am attending the University of Central Florida as an Advertising/Public Relations major. My short-term goal is to help design magazine ads for major fashion designers. But my long-term goal is entirely different from that: I want to be an advertising coordinator/director for Truth (anti-smoking group). There are actually pretty heavy reasons behind that particular career choice. But I'm getting there! I'n the fall I start my core courses, I'm so excited! =]


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 28, 2009)

I have a BS in Finance and Banking, and a JD.  I am currently in private practice in a small law office.  I'm seriously thinking about learning several languages next, the first being Spanish.

There are a lot of lawyers or lawyers-to-be on here!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm a freshmen and I'm studying Human services/psychology.

I plan on getting a Ph.D or masters in psychology and specializing in sex therapy or marriage & family counseling.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jun 29, 2009)

Finished by BS coursework in Journalism/PR on Friday. Graduating officially by July. I've done previous work at newspapers but did not enjoy it.


----------



## Mizzvaine (Jun 29, 2009)

I am currently in the nursing program.. and in 2 years, ill get my BSN. My original plan is to do pre-med.. but I realized that nursing would be a good pre-med course since nurses (most nurses Ive seen) really care for their patient and they establish a relationship with them. 

I want to be a doctor who doesn't just go in a patient's rooom, look at the patient, prescribe medications and that's it (not saying all doctors are like that).

If I plan to not continue study to become a doctor (since it's hella long lol), I plan on going back to school after I graduate for Fine Arts/Photography/Interior Design. 






Then ill save up a lot so when I retire, I can just go travel the world and meet different people!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Jun 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meker* 

 
_Graduated in 2006 with Bachelors in Electrical Engineering. Love my job and thinking of studying for the Fundamental Exam or maybe not. LOL_

 
This is what my DH is doing right now. He just graduated with a degree in Electrical Engineering and also in Computer Science. He loves his field. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 He wasn't sure he wanted to take the FE, but he started to study for it, so I'm pretty sure he is going to take it. 


I just graduated with my undergrad BA in Art History, with a focus on Medieval Italian Art History and wrote my undergraduate thesis on Giotto and his Arena Chapel frescoes. I'm continuing my education currently in a masters program with sights on getting my PhD. I don't know where I want to study for my PhD, but I know there are some amazing Universities out there for Art History. My main goal is to become a Museum Curator for Medieval Art History. Right now I'm looking at working as a MUA while going through graduate school. I'm also modeling, which so much more enjoyable than I thought it would be.


----------



## newtomakeup (Jun 29, 2009)

I don't know what i want to do or what is my "calling"?? (If you want to call it that). I do have lot of degrees up my sleeves and I am bascially doing nothing and just sitting at home which make me really mad.

Here goes my degree collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Bachelors in Microbiology
Higher Diploma in Software Engineering (part-time), I have to that was complete waste of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I am certainly not into programming (yukk).
Masters in Applied Microbiology
Masters in Pharmaceutical Quality Assurance

And after all this when i started looking for jobs, They told me that i need experiance. Hellooo.. you need to give me a job first to get an experiance. I was bloody pissed off. Either i am over qualified or under qualified 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Lndsy (Jul 1, 2009)

I have a B.A in Art History, loved my program!


----------



## gigglegirl (Jul 1, 2009)

just graduated this February with a BComm majoring in accounting. I'm good at accounting but struggle with me feeling fulfilled in the long term. So I'm taking a bit of time to just work.

I will begin working on a designation, but it may be either CFP (financial planning) and the required designations to be able to fully plan for clients OR it'd be a CMA accounting designation. Hope to make a decision by the end of the year!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jul 3, 2009)

graduated with a B.A. in Business Economics. hated most of my classes. wish i didn't choose this major and went straight into makeup. makeup is my true passion.


----------



## kyoto (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a B.S. in Applied Studies (Business/Humanities).  I loved this program, because the humanities really offset some of the more strenuous courses, like business calculus.  I really really loved the humanities portion.  Loved it so much, I graduated Suma Cum Laude.  I'm considering going for my MBA, but am not sure yet.  Forgot to add that I'm going to take some french courses in the Fall.


----------



## belle89 (Jul 4, 2009)

I am studying Exercise Science and minoring in Psychology. I plan on going into sports therapy.


----------



## monter (Jul 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_I have a BS in Finance and Banking, and a JD.  I am currently in private practice in a small law office.  I'm seriously thinking about learning several languages next, the first being Spanish.

There are a lot of lawyers or lawyers-to-be on here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's pretty exciting! Yay law! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wish I'd learned Spanish instead of French in undergrad. I love French - the language, culture, everything - but it's not doing me so good here in Chicago. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I have time when I'm done with law school, I'll probably try to learn Spanish and/or Polish.


----------



## Shoegal-fr (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm finishing a Master in philosophy, and plan on completing it with law studies while i'll be applying for a journalism school in 2 years. I'm at the Sorbonne for now.


----------



## tana2210 (Jul 5, 2009)

im doing a bachelor of social work at the university of south australia... third year, 2 more to go...aiming to head into policy and politics


----------



## highonmac (Jul 5, 2009)

I are going to york to major in humanities and minoring in communications. I want to get in advertising in an advertising firm. I didn't even start uni, so this is all blah blah.... I might change my mind I have no clue what to do with my life


----------

